# PS3 or Wii



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

So which system are you anticipating in getting? The PS3 release date is this Friday while the Wii is released this Sunday. Anyone have a reserved copy or either system or camping out to get one? I personally might get the wii but wait a while for the one that can play DVDs but on the other hand the PS3 has the blu-ray DVD player which have very very good graphics...Anyone else out there considering one of these systems?


----------



## CSM84 (Sep 1, 2006)

i think i would go for the wii as well. i prefer the "group" fun nintendo has always provided and i don't have a fancy HDtv for that blu-ray DVD player anyways. Just my 0.02.


----------



## jude_uc (Feb 7, 2006)

Not sure if I'm going to get one as I don't have tons of money, and I'm not a devoted gamer. However, I have been eyeing the wii.... with my tiny tv, blu ray won't make a spot of difference. Plus, I'm intrigued by the motion senstive controls of the wii.... that sounds like it's got some real potential.

-Adam


----------



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

1) PS3 - Hardcore system for hardcore gamers. The graphics (native 1080P hd support) and games will blow you away! Unfortunately with only 400k units available by christmas (more than half already preordered), your luck of getting one before next year is as good as trying to grow glosso with 1wpg.

PS3 will also have blu-ray, right now it costs about the same just to buy a regular blu-ray player. So that's a huge advantage. You will have home theater geeks buying the PS3 just to use as a blu-ray player, with the ability to play those cool games as an added bonus. 

2) WII - Innovative, fun and relaxed. Casual gamers will love this. It will the system you play while waiting for PS3. 

But personally for me, i would rather get some ADA stuff for the same price...


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

It's its one year aniversary, and no one plans on a 360? (or do you already own one )

The PS3 is just out of my leauge @ over $800 for the decent system and 2 games. Not to mention that 360 graphics are [email protected]#N near comparable (argue all you want, you KNOW they are). Plus, come the 22nd, Xbox Live is offering movie rentals, downloadable shows from [adult swim] and MTV (and affiliates), and a bunch of other fun features. I'll stick with what I know works, and the PS3's george-forman grill-like appearance makes me cringe when I think of putting it next to my entertainment center. Don't get me wrong, the PS3 has lots of things going for it (*cough* aside from a ripped off controller *cough*), like... um... RRRRIIIDGGE RRRAACEERR!

I'll consider the Wii after console-depletion and minor hardware issues are adressed. If anything, just to play my old-school NES and SNES library in HD.


----------



## aquariageek (May 27, 2006)

newguy said:


> But personally for me, i would rather get some ADA stuff for the same price...


Amen brother.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Why not both? Wii makes good exercising gaming machine, esp when weather is bad. PS3 doubles as a great home entertainment system. Both would make great investments down the road.


----------



## mkeevil (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm getting my son the Wii, because the games are better for his age... but personally... I would get the PS3. You can't go wrong with a system that has the background like the PS.


----------



## tkos (Oct 30, 2006)

The Wii has a funnier name and a much better price point. But you would have to like the Nintendo heritage to probably like this system as well. Of course I do actually love Mario and the others so the Wii gets my vote.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

I would buy the Wii right away but wait for the PS3 to have the bugs worked out. Those babies run HOT! A small problem in mass production means YOU are the one getting screwed. Sony, in my experience, are not the easiest people to deal with when it comes to warrenties. Yes the reviewers systems were fine but they were also fine for the PS2.......yet thousands of people had problems soon after launch.


----------



## Aussie_hippie_2 (Nov 11, 2006)

Well I love my Ps2 and the ps3 looks great but I just could never justify that kinda money on a game system. The wii looks interesting but I think I might get sick of it easily. So the answer is...(drum roll please)... neither. My Ps2 will do me just fine, even if it dosen't work that often .


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

Just saw this on ebay: eBay: SONY PLAYSTATION 3 (PS3) 1ST IN LINE, (item 280048328105 end time Nov-19-06 07:33:53 PST)


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Ebay pulled that auction quick.

Anyone see EB Games is canceling the preorders of those people selling them on Ebay? HA HA HA HA HA. It's tempting to stand in line for one and turn around to sell it.


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

So anyone get either of these systems...?


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

my friend got the wii last night
talk about wierd.
the controls are hard to get used to..but it has potential. my other friend, my manager has the ps3. 
wow.... that's all i have to say.
This is console gaming on levels never imagined. its soo real..it's scary.


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

I just bought my first game since the revolution of the intelivision. I purchased an XBOX, havent had much time to play it. Winter is coming around the corner so hopefully it will give me something to do besides surf the net. LOL I actuall started surfing more to find cheat codes for this thing.
Can someone tell me why I shouldnt just drop another thousand into my PC instead of buying one of those systems. Wouldnt my graffics be just as good?


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Burks said:


> I would buy the Wii right away but wait for the PS3 to have the bugs worked out. Those babies run HOT! A small problem in mass production means YOU are the one getting screwed. Sony, in my experience, are not the easiest people to deal with when it comes to warrenties. Yes the reviewers systems were fine but they were also fine for the PS2.......yet thousands of people had problems soon after launch.


I agree. My first PS2, which was USA-version, gave me all sorts of problems. I ended selling it and getting a Japanese-version and it's been working flawlessly ever since. Not sure if there's any difference in quality control between here and Japan or maybe it was just my luck.

I'll definitely be getting the PS3 in the future, the main reason being my love for Winning Eleven - a Japanese based soccer game - that only comes out on the Sony series. And probably because I've always been loyal to Sony since the PS1.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Raul I actually played my first PS1 so much it just stopped. No clue as to how many hours total but easily over 2000 hours. Heck, I had over 200 hours on FF7 alone (played through it multiple times). That was a rugged system!


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

This would make for a great poll!



> My Ps2 will do me just fine, even if it dosen't work that often .


 Aussie hippie 2, do you know anyone that has the Eye Toy with the Kinetics game/program? 
I have heard that it is really good for having a personal trainer / game to help work off the Thanksgiving pounds. Sweet potato pie has 2,000 calories a piece. Ouch!


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

upgrade your computer!
i mean for around 2k you can buy a system that will beat the junk out of any console..the problem is finding games to play for pc anymore.....
i just built my own computer for 2500...screw ps3 untill it comes down to atleast 300 or 200. Though they are selling on ebay now for less than 600, and there are supposed to be another million before x-mas....we'll see.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

> upgrade your computer!
> i mean for around 2k you can buy a system that will beat the junk out of any console..the problem is finding games to play for pc anymore.....


Moo, do they make EyeToy Games like Kinetic for computer? I just have a hard time picturing myself working out in front of my computer screen. TV yes, computer - that's a stretch (pun not intended). And it was made with Nike Sports - and I have heard nothing but good things about it.

Except that American kids that play video games do not want to sweat or exercise. 
They would rather punch buttons. What does that say about us all?


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

Dewmazz said:


> It's its one year aniversary, and no one plans on a 360? (or do you already own one )
> 
> The PS3 is just out of my leauge @ over $800 for the decent system and 2 games. Not to mention that 360 graphics are [email protected]#N near comparable (argue all you want, you KNOW they are). Plus, come the 22nd, Xbox Live is offering movie rentals, downloadable shows from [adult swim] and MTV (and affiliates), and a bunch of other fun features. I'll stick with what I know works, and the PS3's george-forman grill-like appearance makes me cringe when I think of putting it next to my entertainment center. Don't get me wrong, the PS3 has lots of things going for it (*cough* aside from a ripped off controller *cough*), like... um... RRRRIIIDGGE RRRAACEERR!
> 
> I'll consider the Wii after console-depletion and minor hardware issues are adressed. If anything, just to play my old-school NES and SNES library in HD.


they are damn near comparable but ps3 is brand new, new development platform, meaning the 360 has been making games for twice as long, wait a year and see if the 360 is still damn near comparable, I highly doubt it


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Problem with PS3 graphics is that the developers are having a terrible time coding the games due to the makeup of parts. It's a night and day difference in the coding between 360 and PS3.

Compare the games now and then a year later.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I played Wii at my Brother in law's house on Christmas day.
Amusing for about 10 minutes and then dull and boring.

I am an Xboxer. With Ps1 I burned out consoles left and right, that was with like maybe 2 hours of playing a day 4 to 6 days a week. I went thru like 10 systems.

So when Ps2 came out I went Sega Dream cast which I liked alot, and Sega made great sports games (still do, just not for their system).
After that I got an Xbox and never looked back.
Don't have a 360 yet, I still won't pay that kind of money for something I play so little, maybe 3 hours a week if that, but I really only play Hockey and Baseball games, sometimes Basketball and then your games like GTA and Hit Man, haven't tried the newer ones like the godfather but that looks good.
No time with work and the fact that those games don't play well in front of 2, 4 and 8 year old girls.

I will never need 7000 games available for a system, so Xbox if fine for me, but that Blue-ray does intrigue me, It would be nice on my 1080I Mitsubishi 55" wide screen, but never will I pay $800, maybe in 4 years when it is $350 but Xbox will have a better alternative then and who knows what Blue-ray's future is, remember VHS and Beta, but being in Sony PS3, that would give the Blue-ray and edge over the HDDVD.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

My brother-in-law has a PS3 and my brother has a Wii. I have played both and I can say that I was not impressed with the graphics or gameplay on the Wii. Granted, I've played the PS3 on an HDTV, but side by side playing both systems on the same day on the same TV, I still give the edge to the PS3. The Wii was cool for a little while playing the boxing game, but I couldn't get over how all the body parts of the characters were just floating. You can't tell me with all the advances in graphics technology that Nintendo wasn't able to give these people arms or necks?  Come on.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

goalcreas said:


> With Ps1 I burned out consoles left and right, that was with like maybe 2 hours of playing a day 4 to 6 days a week. I went thru like 10 systems.


Sucks to be you. I still have my original PS1, bought on the release day, and it still works flawlessly. That's with many thousands of hours of gameplay on it. FF7 racked up well over 300 hours on its own.


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

Burks said:


> Sucks to be you. I still have my original PS1, bought on the release day, and it still works flawlessly. That's with many thousands of hours of gameplay on it. FF7 racked up well over 300 hours on its own.


I had the original ps1 for a long time, untill I stepped on it in the middle of the night and hit the floor like a sack of spuds.....****ty, needless to say I now have the ps3 and wouldnt have it any other way. The ps3 is capable of haveing differents OS's on it, example linux, fedora, or windows, you can partition the drives and make the thing into a computer. A well known team of hackers out there has allready hooked up 3.5 SATA drive externally and it was a 750 gig drive, they have been able to pass info back and forth between 2 drives and are really close to playing a entire game from the hard drive. You can take backed up movies off of your comp. and put them on the hard drive and watch them through your OS. I definetley believe that we have not even scratched the suface of the ps3 yet


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Burks said:


> Sucks to be you. I still have my original PS1, bought on the release day, and it still works flawlessly. That's with many thousands of hours of gameplay on it. FF7 racked up well over 300 hours on its own.


No, it is actually really good to be me, but thanks for your opinion.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

goalcreas said:


> No, it is actually really good to be me, but thanks for your opinion.


You know what I meant...

Gib - That sounds pretty interesting. It's amazing what people can do with something like a PS3 so quickly. I remember when they were modding the Xbox within the first few weeks.


----------



## fish newb (May 10, 2006)

I Probably wouldn't want just a Wii because it can become booring. But The games can be really fun with a group of people! The problem is if you start screwing around during say boxing and really getting in to it you might be sore the next day:boxing: ...

I would really like a Wii and 360 for my set up if I ever do it. 360 is awesome and Wii is great for a group of people especially when you have relatives over with younger kids(like me).

-Andrew


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Burks
Yeah, I know, just throwing it out there.


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

fish newb said:


> I Probably wouldn't want just a Wii because it can become booring. But The games can be really fun with a group of people! The problem is if you start screwing around during say boxing and really getting in to it you might be sore the next day:boxing: ...
> 
> I would really like a Wii and 360 for my set up if I ever do it. 360 is awesome and Wii is great for a group of people especially when you have relatives over with younger kids(like me).
> 
> -Andrew


the wii supports 4 controllers I think, the ps3 supports 7


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Which game can give a person the best work out? 

(For those of us that use the computer too much.)


----------

